# Icelandic volcano



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats the difference between the Icelandic volcano and Cheryl Cole???

The volcano's still blowing ash :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

PMSL :lol: class

DAZ


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## daveash (Mar 18, 2010)

A man does is shopping in a tesco store in Iceland he gets to the till and as he goes to pay for his shopping the girl behind the till says* Do you want any ash back*.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

This was MY joke ill have you all know!! he stole it [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> This was MY joke ill have you all know!! he stole it [smiley=argue.gif]


That's exactly what I was going to accuse him of, it has your style all over it Bella

Can we have a smiley for a groan


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought that it was that one is awesome to look at, but ultimately everything that comes out of it is annoying. And the other one is a volcano.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

